
What Is Cloud Vision API? - tsaprailis
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eve8DkkVdhI
======
tsaprailis
Google make it easy for you to use image analysis, and easier for them to
gather more data. The value of deep learning is in the data not the actual
algorithms/libraries. Still, a cool API.

